# The Bug - Any Assistance Would Be Appreciated.



## WHeunis (26/7/14)

Sup folks.

Brought a new toy on Tuesday (received Thursday), but have been unable to get the thing to work right.

http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/The_Bug_VV_Pass_Thru_Option

Plug in. Lights up. Changes colors indicating different voltages.

But... it just feels... weak?
I dunno how to describe it. Using a new Kanger Aero Mini. She vapes like a beast. Even using a regular battery with no vv... vapes kingsize!

But the Bug... even on highest setting... i get more juice into the mouth than vapor.

Feels like its not getting enough power from the USB ports.
Alongside that:

Some ports on my PC, notably USB3 ports, plug in and the light flashes a few times and then stop. Then does nothing. Press button = nothing. Just like it said "FU i dont like this port!"

Other ports it flatout just does nothing, or works weakly as described.

Tried on a USB wall charger.
Tried on my router's builtin USB port.
Tried on PC, laptop, and Netbook.

All very weak results.

Is it that the dual coil is just too much for it to handle? Do I have a faulty unit?

Any advice or assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## RATZ (26/7/14)

USB spec is 5 volts @ 0.5 amp. I wouldn't keep trying this...
Actually a little surprised something hasn't popped.

Usinf 1.5 ohm coil at five volts:-



Spec from wikipedia:--




*Edit:- *
Further reading
http://superuser.com/questions/690074/what-is-the-power-output-of-a-usb-port
and
http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ks-or-how-to-avoid-blowing-up-your-smartphone

So it most likely won't blow your Pc,but you just aren't getting the power needed for the low Ω coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silverbear (26/7/14)

I think you may have miss understood the use of the bug.

It is primarily designed to be used of a wall adapter or a Car socket.

I found the following piece of information on another international vendor site which might prove to be useful.

_We suggest using the 5V 2amp AC to USB or USB to Car adapters we sell to power this pass through only. The high power consumption of the this pass through may damage USB ports on most computers._

The problem is I do not think the PC or laptop USB put out enough power, and as the bit of info above points out, the pass through could damage your PC or Laptop USB port due to it's high power demand.

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Joey786 (26/7/14)

Get 5v 2a car charger
Usually s4 and note 3 us ones work

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ashTZA (26/7/14)

This may just be my opinion, but a USB pass through without an inline battery to supply enough current seems pretty useless from my point of view.

Most pc's will not be able to handle it. And some still may be damaged.
And I don't think 2amp+ USB adapters are that common unless you pinch one from a tablet;
Even then 2amp is a bare minimum you'd need.

which leaves you with the potential hazard when if, you use an unearthed AC adapter connected to something that can draw more current than the adapter was designed for; which you happen to be sticking into your mouth; you may end up getting yourself killed If that adapter is some cheap generic without a fuse.

Only thing that might work is pluggin It into something like a mobile power bank.

Edit: or an MPV / box mod with a usb output but then what would be the point lol ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

I bought a bug once... it was pretty kak... and I think I either threw it in the gorge, gave it away or it's in the man cave somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

